# Finally getting somewhere, on my long journey



## hippyman (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, it's been awhile since I joined, so I thought it was about time to post an intro.  To start off, in May, 1990, I was in a real bad accident, that killed my little brother and hospitalized me for 91 days with a severe frontal lobe injury.  When I was about 7 or 8, I started off in kung-fu lessons in my home town.  Because of these, I was able to stop going to my weekly therapy sessions at the hospital.  I took up bo staff, but never mastered it back then.  I can't remember everything that happened, but my dojo closed when I was only a blue belt, I shut down mentally for a couple of decades, had a heat stroke, and just recently I ran into my old sensei and started lessons again.  Things have been going great over the past month or so.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow that is a difficult and horrible time you have been through all of these years. You have a strength to have come through it. I should like to know what art specifically it is you practice and if it is ok to ask in what ways it has been helping? Wishes and welcome, Jx


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## hippyman (Jul 13, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Wow that is a difficult and horrible time you have been through all of these years. You have a strength to have come through it. I should like to know what art specifically it is you practice and if it is ok to ask in what ways it has been helping? Wishes and welcome, Jx


Right now I'm practicing Shaolin kung fu, and practicing the 9 temple exercises twice daily.  My sensei says he can already see a difference in the way I walk, but I'm not sure about that.  The temple exercises are completely new to me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT.
I hope your journey in the arts is a long and interesting one.  Enjoy you lessons and the friendships you develop through the arts.


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 13, 2015)

It’s amazing how the physical and mental discipline of any martial art can rewire the brain. Creating new paths to replace damaged ones, making are minds pathways faster stronger and healthier.


Really pleased you have found that freedom again.


----------



## hippyman (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisN said:


> It’s amazing how the physical and mental discipline of any martial art can rewire the brain. Creating new paths to replace damaged ones, making are minds pathways faster stronger and healthier.
> 
> 
> Really pleased you have found that freedom again.



Tell me about it.  It's unbelievable, I did the temple exercises for one day, and I slept better that night than I had since probably 5th grade.  It was amazing.  Now if I could just work out my heat issues, there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT, enjoy the training, and I am happy to hear it is helping


----------



## Buka (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT, bro. 

Step at a time. Enjoy it all the way.


----------



## hippyman (Jul 14, 2015)

This just keeps getting better.  It turns out, I'm not going to have to pay for my lessons, only for my weapons.  And my sensei wants me to help him get a class started.


----------



## hippyman (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, I hit another bump in the road yesterday.  Without thinking about it, we were working out in my sensei's backyard, in midday heat.  I got too hot, got sunburned, through my hair even, and couldn't even drive myself home.  I was lucky on 2 accounts though.  My sensei is a retired EMT, and I had someone to drive me home that day.  I still hate when things like this happen though.


----------

